# FreeBSD 9.1 installation failed. Wrong checksum for base.txz.



## kess (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to install FreeBsd FreeBSD 9.1 to my i386 machine. 

First I tried the DVD ISO image. The installation failed with an error: 
	
	



```
The checksum for base.txz does not match. It may have become corrupted, and should be re downloaded.
```

After that I tried the boot-only ISO image. The same result. Finally, I tried the memstick.img image. The same result. Checksums of images and disks were ok.

Later, I started my machine in Live CD mode and found that the sha256 sum changes each time I calculate it with the command `sha256 base.txz`.

I haven't found any result on this and other forums.  Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2013)

Something is seriously wrong with the machine you are testing on. The sha256 sum should be the same every time you run it on the same file.

What the problem is is hard to say, it could be a memory problems (memtest86+ is recommended, run it at least four hours, preferably 24 hours) or something related to the disk or disk controller (I don't know how to test that, sorry).

Do you have another machine you could boot the LiveCD/memstick image on? Just to verify that the image is good.


----------



## kess (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks @tingo. Memory tests are ok. I will try to install the system on another machine.


----------

